# /Velton

## Dreem

.  ,   .
 ,   (  5 .)    .        (     ).
  45-46 /.    .
    .
2.40/  ( 8.00  19.00)
1.50/  ( 19.00  23.00)
1.00/  (19.00 - 8.00) -   !!! -  :huray: 
  CallBack.
,      ? ;) 
?     . :smartass:

----------


## admin

,            "".
 75 .     .   ,    (,    )        . 
 , ,  59   , Callback   ,    (  19  23),     ;     ,   IP  .
   .

----------

,    21,6...
 56 ...
   -  ...
 - " "   ...
?..

----------


## admin

?      ,      .

----------

Lucent,    Mitsumi,      Acorp...
:)
      -   ...
:)

----------


## Nallien

;)))

----------

?..
        ?..

----------


## Nallien

...  -  ,     ...   -     (   )  _,      ( )  ,  ,  ,    _.       ...       -      ...    inf     ...            - (  )

----------

...
  "    "?..

----------


## Dark Elf

> ,    21,6...
>  56 ...
>    -  ...

  -. .
   24.
   ,   .  . :crysoon: 
  :wacko:

----------

